# Clumping litter scoops



## bowserb (Aug 27, 2014)

We've had cats for maybe 30 years, during which time we've had every type of litter box, including a no-litter box tray with just an adult diaper for a 20+ year old who could no longer climb into a litter box, much less cover anything with her paws.

Of late, I've come to appreciate that a liner is more trouble than it's worth. Also, once my anti-dust experiments finish up, I think I'll be happy with Scoop Away litter. Only one problem remains.

While the large lumps are easily scooped into a Litter Genie, there are small lumps in there as well, and they just pass right through the slots in the scoop. That scoop, as well as all I've seen in Petco and Petsmart, has openings--slots, actually--about 1/4" wide. I'm thinking 1/8" or maybe 3/16" would work better. Anyone know of anything like this? I've gone through Amazon's listings, but none look smaller than those I've seen, and the slot width doesn't seem to be a pertinent specification in the descriptions.

I'm halfway thinking about 1/8" hardware cloth, and making my own. Hardware cloth is a steel mesh product a lot like window screen but harder and with larger holes. 1/4" is pretty common. 1/8" is used, I believe, by beekeepers. Has anyone tried that?

Any ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I wish I had ideas for you, but I've had the same problem for years. One of my kitties' pee clumps tend to break apart easily, and then I end up with a bunch of small icky litter that passes through the scoop. 

The ones with the thinnest slots are the really cheap plastic ones that you can get at PetSmart or Petco. I bought one years ago that works better than others, but when I got additional litterboxes and needed more, the ones I found with the thinnest slots are really shallow, so even if they catch more of the small pieces, it's hard to keep the big clumps in them.

I've never heard of hardware cloth, but it sounds like a great idea. I'd been trying to think of kitchen utensils that could be converted but haven't come up with anything.


----------



## bowserb (Aug 27, 2014)

I just found something. Continuing through about page 10 of my Amazon search for "cat litter scoop", I came across a scooping colander by Joseph Joseph (maker of stylish--and practical--kitchen utensils). The very first review of the product was by someone like me looking for a better litter scoop. It was a rave review, followed by a dozen or so comments, mostly from people with the same problem. A couple commented that the holes were too small. I'll see. I've just placed an order. The large scoop is $6.99, and it qualifies for Amazon Prime, if you have it, so free 2-day shipping.

If the holes are a bit small, I can enlarge with a round file or drill. At least small holes can be enlarged. Try making a large hole smaller! I'll report back my results. Amazon says I'll have it on Tuesday. Here's a link to the scoop:

Amazon.com: Joseph Joseph Large Scoop Colander, Grey: Pasta Scoop: Kitchen & Dining


I may still get the hardware cloth for my weekly sifting. Depends on how effective this _pasta_ scoop is with little clumps.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

If you are looking at something with such small holes, how about a kitchen sieve strainer with handle? Instead if diying, but if you can diy one with the hardware mesh to your preference, I don't see why not.

p.s. oh bowserb, I think that one would be great for op.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh, that looks promising! It's kind of hilarious that the reviews are about using it as a litter scoop! While I was looking at it, I saw a couple of other possibilities. This one looks like it might be made out of a material similar to the hardware cloth you mentioned:







And this one has small openings, though one review says the end part is flimsy: 








I might try both of them and would be happy to compare notes afterwards!


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

We have one that looks similar to this






It works a charm for us!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I use one similar to Emiline's that I got at either Petco or Petsmart. I like that it's metal and won't snap in 2 pieces when the scoop breaks. I found the amount to teeny clumps left over after scooping acceptable. I tend to thing the mesh ones would get clogged too easily.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

bowserb said:


> Amazon.com: Joseph Joseph Large Scoop Colander, Grey: Pasta Scoop: Kitchen & Dining


Litter is not going to sift through that scoop.

Try this:

Amazon.com : Litter-Lifter Kitty Litter Scoop for Cats Assorted Color : Pet Supplies

Yes, it's plastic but I've had 2 of them for like 3 years and no signs of breaking. 

The Durascoop that Emiline recommended is a great scoop (that's what I was using before the Litter Lifter above) but the slots are wider. 

BTW, having tons of little broken off bits means the litter doesn't clump hard enough.


----------



## bowserb (Aug 27, 2014)

Emiline said:


> We have one that looks similar to this
> 
> Amazon.com : Duranimals DuraScoop Cat Litter Scoop (colors may vary) : Pet Supplies
> 
> It works a charm for us!


Emiline, can you tell me how wide the slots are in this scoop? The 1/4" slots in my current--and those I've seen in the pet shops--are wide enough for small clumps to pass through.

Thanks.
Bill


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am glad someone posted this as I have been looking for a new scoop for a second litter box. I have been using an old metal slotted spatula and I like it. My litter doesn't break up in clumps much though. But if I see a little one, I just use the tip of the spatula to get it and the slots allow for dry pieces to go through. Also I don't mind if some good litter goes into the garbage bag since I don't change the litter often. I just add to the litter.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

bowserb said:


> Emiline, can you tell me how wide the slots are in this scoop? The 1/4" slots in my current--and those I've seen in the pet shops--are wide enough for small clumps to pass through.
> 
> Thanks.
> Bill


As I mentioned above, they're too wide for what you're asking for. Per someone who answered the same question on Amazon about the Durascoop:

_The long slots are 3/8" and the side slots are 1/4".
_
The Litter Lifter slots are 3/16_
_


----------



## bowserb (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks, guys. I've just ordered two more scoops from Amazon. Between these two and the Joseph Joseph Scoop Colander, I think I may have one that works. Of course, I'll try the actual litter scoops before committing the Colander to litter scooping. And I'll report back here what I learn.


----------



## bowserb (Aug 27, 2014)

doodlebug said:


> As I mentioned above, they're too wide for what you're asking for. Per someone who answered the same question on Amazon about the Durascoop:
> 
> _The long slots are 3/8" and the side slots are 1/4".
> _
> The Litter Lifter slots are 3/16


Oops. My bad. Should have caught that. Having a hard time associating specs with specific scoops. I guess I did catch that, because the two I just ordered are the Exo Terra Stainless Steel Scooper and the Zilla Corner Litter Scoop.

Thanks.
Bill


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I've got both the DuraScoop and Litter Lifter. The DS will sure withstand the test of time, that thing is a solid piece of metal that I'm sure will last me YEARS to come. I've only had it 11 months, when I first got my two (then) kittens (ordered it from Chewy.com for around $10; I think it's on sale now).

However, the DS is heavy, especially when you've got LOTS of litter in the box to filter through...sort of like rowing a mini boat, lol. (And I'm a petite gal with small wrists!) That's why I got the LL, it's specially made with triangular tines that make sifting _super_ easy. I always scoop my large box with it and it literally takes only a minute or two to do its job. I also measured the slots and it IS indeed 3/8 inch wide.

The irony of it all is that the LL can *still *miss teensy tiny bits and you won't be able to "catch" it because of all those slots. This is why I use the DS to scoop those tiny bits out, lol. If you look at the DS (find a picture of it), you'll see not all spots are slotted, like the corners especially, and that's how I like to use my DS at the end of a "scoop job". I guess you could also just use a small designated spoon for to that, though, lol. :crazy


----------



## bowserb (Aug 27, 2014)

It makes me feel a little less OCD than I did, hearing that others have similar objections to leftover bits in the litter. Both here and in Amazon reviews, I see that we _Litter Sifters_ exist in greater numbers than the bourgeois scoop makers choose to acknowledge. I will find the right scooper and will tell the world when I do. Power to the Scoopers!

Bill
"We are fast approaching the stage of the ultimate inversion: the stage where the government is free to do anything it pleases, 
while the citizens may act only by permission; which is the stage of the darkest periods of human history, the stage of rule by brute force."
-Ayn Rand, 1963


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

doodlebug said:


> Litter is not going to sift through that scoop.
> 
> Try this:
> 
> Amazon.com : Litter-Lifter Kitty Litter Scoop for Cats Assorted Color : Pet Supplies


Ooh, thanks for the tip doodlebug! That looks promising too, although I wish it had bars (or whatever you'd call them) running across as well. That also helps to trap litter. But those are definitely the thinnest slots. 

I swear Margaux's got unclumpable pee. Celia's clumps perfectly, and within seconds, but Margaux's has never clumped like that. 

catowner, me too. I'd rather scoop out clean litter than end up with icky bits in the box. 

bowserb, yep, it can take me quite a bit of time to scoop out the litterboxes. I always try to get the smallest bits out with the corner of the scoop. I am convinced that having OCD (I have mild OCD - though some would say mild is not the right word) takes years off my life.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

ummm...I have never used the scoop for picking up poop, its usually used for stirring up and sifting the wood sawdust into the lower tray. Eeeek, I know, I pick up the poop with a plastic bag by hand and the bits and pieces too.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

:yikes

You are a brave woman snowy!!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I thought I was the only person who dare do that, but no, I found someone else who does it too, on here, lol. Hubby's friend had a shock when he told her how I do it "OMG! IT CAN'T BE TRUE!". hmm? Is it that shocking? I didn't pick it with my bare hand, lol, but it sure feels warm n eeeky when its fresh, lol


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm just adding my two cents - I am using a slotted kitchen spoon from the dollar store which works perfectly for me. It is smaller than a litter scoop but works well to fish the poop and pee clumps out. (I use World's Best Cat Litter brand).


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Sylvie's mom. That is the litter I do and I use a flatter spatula. It works great and that litter clumps really well.


----------



## J. S. Bach (Sep 19, 2014)

snowy said:


> ...snip... Eeeek, I know, I pick up the poop with a plastic bag by hand and the bits and pieces too.


Hmmm, that is no different than those responsible people who walk their dogs and carry those used plastic shopping bags to do the "dirty work". Honestly, I never thought of doing that myself, thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## bowserb (Aug 27, 2014)

My winning scoop? None of the above. 

The Zilla Corner Litter Scoop:
Amazon.com : Zilla 11819 Corner Litter Scoop : Pet Supplies
had promise, but its square plastic holes are still a little bit too small for Scoop Away's larger particles, so it takes a long time to scoop. Also, the pointed scoop is a hindrance to getting in rounded corners.

Exo Terra Stainless Steel Scooper.
Amazon.com : Exo Terra Stainless Steel Scooper : Litter Scoops : Pet Supplies
First of all arrived in a padded envelope and not a box. It was partially crushed in the mail. Its mesh openings are smaller than those of the Zilla.

The Joseph Joseph Scoop Colander.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002STLX34/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]
Holes are about the same size as the Zilla, just round instead of square, so no point in ruining a new kitchen tool by scooping cat litter.

So what next? With enough patience and an ice pick, I might enlarge every other hole in the Exo Terra. Otherwise, I guess I keep looking. Thanks to all who had suggestions.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

This drives me crazy too, and don't laugh, but for one of the many litter boxes I ahve in my house, because I have several cats, I have a slotted kitchen spoon. LOL!! I know, it's weird, but the slots are really small and it gets those pesky little pieces that fall through a regular scooper. The only problem, you can't scoop very much at a time, so you have to scoop several times. But I use it on the one litter box of a very feisty old lady cat, who cannot be out at the same time as the others, so she is the only one that goes in this box so it's not too bad to scoop. 

I have also discovered, thanks to someone on here (can't remember who told me) to not scoop the urine clumps out right away, because they do fall apart. Let it sit there and dry for a while and it clumps better. This is if you are using a good clumping litter. I think Scoop Away clumps the best, but it is one of the dustiest litters I ahve ever used. Arm and Hammer clumps pretty well if you let it dry too. If you try to scoop it right after they go, it falls apart and breaks into those awful little pieces that you just can't get.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

bowserb, thanks for the reviews. I'm going to try the Litter Lifter that doodlebug mentioned. I'd seen it in Petco but didn't believe it would work well because it was so shallow. But the descriptions and reviews say it works a little differently because the blades ("blades") are peaked. I can't quite tell in the photos but I'm going to Petco this weekend to see if they have them in stock. 

howsefrau, a couple of other posters said they use a spatula or slotted spoon too, so you're not alone.  If I could find the right shape/size, I'd do that in an instant!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

J. S. Bach said:


> Hmmm, that is no different than those responsible people who walk their dogs and carry those used plastic shopping bags to do the "dirty work". Honestly, I never thought of doing that myself, thank you for the suggestion.


Oh yes, the dog owners does that, they don't use scoop. Cat owners use scoop, they don't pick up by hand. When hubby told his friend, a cat owner too, what I did, she was stunned. This is interesting, its something alot of dog owners do.

I had to keep a scoop around for times when I needed a cat sitter to come in and its not nice of me to expect her to do what I did.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

As someone who deals with eliminations from both cats and a dog...I'd much rather scoop than pick up with a bag.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Why would anyone use something other than the Litter Lifter is beyond me. I couldn't have house cats without it. And I have to import it from the US, because they don't sell it here. When I see people shaking their scoops, they seem prehistoric to me.


----------



## bowserb (Aug 27, 2014)

Update. I've solved the scoop problem at last. After all my alternate scoopers failed, and standard scoops had opening slots too large, I took a second look at the Joseph Joseph Colander Scoop. Initially, I could see that the holes were too small. The other scoops (see my earlier posts) had similar or slightly larger holes, so I saw no point in contaminating the JJ, as it could still have a function in the kitchen. Nonetheless, the other scoops were just not working well at all, so I looked again.

The JJ Colander Scoop had smallish holes, but unlike the other scoops, the holes are far enough apart that maybe I could drill them out larger, so that is just what I did. I knew there was a chance I would ruin this $7 kitchen tool, but what the heck? Nothing ventured... I started with a drill bit just a little larger than the existing holes. Still not large enough for Scoop Away granules to pass through easily. Ultimately, with two more interim drillings, I ended up with a 13/64" drill bit. It took me 15-20 minutes with a cordless electric drill to enlarge the holes, holding the scoop by the bottom of the handle over a waste basket. I skipped those above the lowest row on the sides. It was an easy enough job. The JJ scoop fits the storage slot on the Litter Genie perfectly, and with the drilled out holes, it catches the smallest of the polluted Scoop Away clumps, while allowing the clean litter to pass through.

Note. I think 15/64" might have worked even better with Scoop Away, but the amount of plastic left between the holes after drilling to 13/64" seemed to me to be pretty close to the minimum I would want to leave.

Note 2. This project was based on Scoop Away clumping cat litter. Other brands, and certainly other types of litter, may be different sized granules. In other words, "Your results may vary." Before you drill to 13/64", you might try your litter with smaller holes. Yes, you could spend extra time drilling smaller holes before you get to the optimum hole size, but while you can always drill larger, if you overshoot and make the holes too large, you can't go back.


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

If you wanted something with a smaller openings, you could look in the reptile section. I have one for the leopard gecko that is designed for scooping little gecko poops out of sand.


----------



## bowserb (Aug 27, 2014)

littlecatblue said:


> If you wanted something with a smaller openings, you could look in the reptile section. I have one for the leopard gecko that is designed for scooping little gecko poops out of sand.


 Indeed, one of the scoops I bought--the Corner Scoop--was a reptile scoop. The square holes were just a little too small, and the grid plastic was insufficient to drill out larger.

This has been a Goldilocks story. This scoop is too large. This scoop is too small. Only none were "just right" until I drilled out the Joseph Joseph Colander scoop!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Bill, thanks for the detailed information - that definitely took a lot of determination to make the perfect scoop! If I had the patience, I'd try it, but in the meantime, I finally bought a Litter Lifter scoop yesterday. I think doodlebug was the first to recommend it and...I'm pleased to report that I'm pretty impressed!

As I said, I'd seen it in Petco and immediately dismissed it as being too big, too long, too shallow, with slots that were too wide. Somehow that company needs to figure out how to get people to look at it, because it's very deceptive. It wasn't until I read the description on line that I was willing to give it a shot. The slots are narrower than they appear, because the "blades" are triangle-shaped: pointed on top and angled to the sides instead of going straight down. So the slots are actually slightly wider at the top than at the bottom, and it definitely gets much smaller pieces than my other scoops. 

The other plus is that pointed top. It really makes all the unclumped litter fall off the minute you lift the scoop, so there's no need for the scoop to be deep. The clump becomes the immovable mass. This is huge for me, because Margaux's pee clumps often break, even after sitting for hours, the minute I start to shake the scoop gently to get the unused litter to fall through.

So far I LOVE this scoop and am going to buy 2 more for the other boxes.

Thanks to doodlebug, and TabbCatt and Straysmommy for the recommendation!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, i really love that no sifting or shaking of the scoop is required. It sure makes scooping a lot faster, doesn't it? I ususally do a box literally under a minute.


----------

